# In honor of Alexander...



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

This is my entry. This is my favorite pose of Alexander's, who unfortunately isn't doing very well. This is what I always think of him like-with his flowering fins. They're pretty much gone now, because he's got columnaris and I didn't catch it in time. There's not much I can do for him now but make him comfy because he really is pretty far gone


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. =[
He was a true beauty though. <3


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

what happened to him and how do we post a pic with it?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

What? He has columnaris which is a bacterial infection and his tail/fins are ragged and short now. 

If you want to post a pic, there's a little paperclip thing up in the menu when you're posting a new message in the "go advanced" message builder thing. Here's what I'm talking about:







Click it and then upload your pictures in with the popup that appears.

I didn't do the best job of explaining but the picture should show you.


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

aww i feel soory for u and him.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Poor Alexander, he is a beauty... I am sorry to hear he's not doing well


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Aww.. I hope his fins grow back.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Thanks you guys. He's hanging in there and I'm just feeding him as much as he wants because he's getting sort of skinny. He's having a hard time eating too. I feel so bad for him, and that I can't do anything.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Alexander. He sure is pretty!


----------

